# Planning to buy 660 TI !!! which one to choose ?? Asus or Zotac or MSI



## dalepraneeth (Oct 25, 2012)

I am planning to buy 660 Ti ...

But confused about which one to choose .... from Asus or Zotac or MSI ...

I want to have best of these 3 cards.... (my budget is flexible in this range.)


----------



## vkl (Oct 25, 2012)

Mention system specs,PSU details(brand,model number,capacity) and budget for the card.Also mention the screen resolution at which you game or are going to game.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 25, 2012)

MSI gives you best VFM as its OC version price are comparable to other's stock versions.
Zotac has 5 years warranty while others has 3
Asus has best build quality.

Choice is yours. I would suggest you for MSI as performance matters first and MSI has power edition 660ti
MSI NVIDIA N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## dalepraneeth (Oct 31, 2012)

havoknation said:


> MSI gives you best VFM as its OC version price are comparable to other's stock versions.
> Zotac has 5 years warranty while others has 3
> Asus has best build quality.
> 
> ...




there are many reports that MSI 660ti is overvolted and the card is failing !!!...

And Asus cards is crashing for some reason ....

 is it true ???



vkl said:


> Mention system specs,PSU details(brand,model number,capacity) and budget for the card.Also mention the screen resolution at which you game or are going to game.



CPU: CORE I5-3450
PSU: Corsair 750TX
MB: AsRock Z77 ex 4
RAM: GSkills 8GB

Planning to buy Samsung 23" monitor ... 
So Resolution: 1080p


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 31, 2012)

Could you post the links of the 3 variants ?


----------



## vkl (Oct 31, 2012)

At around 19-20k price range gtx660ti seems ok,but if you can spend a bit more then you can get custom hd7950 for around 23-24k which is a better card.
Sapphire hd 7950 vapor x is available for 23.4k.


----------



## Myth (Oct 31, 2012)

My vote for the 7950. 

On a side note, which is the best 660ti ?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is the sapphire hd 7950 vapor x better than asus gtx 670?


----------



## elton_1991 (Oct 31, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Is the sapphire hd 7950 vapor x better than asus gtx 670?



Most GTX 670's are comparable to the hd 7970(Non boost) performance wise.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 2, 2012)

MSI Caught Overvolting GTX 660 Ti, 670 Power Edition Cards this is where I read about MSI overvolting it's gtx 660ti and gtx 670


----------



## $ingh (Nov 3, 2012)

i suggest you to go for Zotac Brand... best thing is it has extended 5 years warranty and build quality is also good ..


----------



## dalepraneeth (Nov 3, 2012)

vkl said:


> At around 19-20k price range gtx660ti seems ok,but if you can spend a bit more then you can get custom hd7950 for around 23-24k which is a better card.
> Sapphire hd 7950 vapor x is available for 23.4k.



But i want to enjoy PhysX which i believe AMD cards can't have


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

PhysX should be a non issue when buying a GPU, honestly. If Nvida get it from Asus or EVGA.


----------



## drkks (Nov 3, 2012)

I completely agree with The Incinerator. I had a Nvidia 9600 GT 3.5 years ago and the only Physx games that came out during those 1-2 years were Arkham Asylum and Mirror's edge. 
IMO, AMD cards are the best VFM as compared to NVIDIA.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 3, 2012)

about the physx is just a joke by nvidia get ati 7950 best out there ......no matter if u have physx i f ustill need it get a nvidia card for 4-5k and plug it into the second slot !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vkl (Nov 3, 2012)

HD7950 is simply a better card for gaming than gtx660ti.
As far as physics in games is concerned,some games do use havok or other CPU based physics engine which depend upon CPU for physics calculation,so it would run on any system irrespective of GPU.
As far as Nvidia's Physx is concerned it is implemented in few games and out of them too few games have good implementation like mafia 2.
I would say it is better to take a card which would give a better gameplay in most of the titles than having a lesser performing card with physx.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 4, 2012)

yeh correct thats why get the hf 7950 and get a cheap nvidia card for physx afterwards !!!!!!


----------



## dalepraneeth (Nov 18, 2012)

I am going for MSI 660 Ti after attractive offer on Flipkart

Assassins Creed 3 Download Coupon .... Cool .... and 7950 costs around 24k .... which is 3k more and i am getting AC3 free for 3k less


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 18, 2012)

Seriously go for 7950 after latest drivers you get so much game boost in modern games that it fight close to 670 and you wont be disappointed mark my words. Ac3 you can get 999 in pc very soon. And when you overclock it it may give performance near to 670.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2012)

Currently* Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor X edition with Boost model is available at 20.6K + 4% Vat in Vedant Computer, Kolkata*. Although they don't have any Online portal, they recently have started Shipping products and can take orders through Phone. Our forum member GamerAnand is buying his 130K rig from them. If you are willing to contact them, I can provide the shop Phone number. You can call them and verify.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2012)

GTX 660 Ti is overpriced in India.

HD 7950 is the way to go. Blows GTX 660 Ti away now.


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Currently* Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor X edition with Boost model is available at 20.6K + 4% Vat in Vedant Computer, Kolkata*. Although they don't have any Online portal, they recently have started Shipping products and can take orders through Phone. Our forum member GamerAnand is buying his 130K rig from them. If you are willing to contact them, I can provide the shop Phone number. You can call them and verify.



You mean 7950 ? 
There is going to be a stampede if thats not a typo. 



dalepraneeth said:


> I am going for MSI 660 Ti after attractive offer on Flipkart
> 
> Assassins Creed 3 Download Coupon .... Cool .... and 7950 costs around 24k .... which is 3k more and i am getting AC3 free for 3k less




At current local rates, 7950 is the best buy in its price range. 
Taking a 660ti over a 7950 for one game is not exactly worth it. The 7950 will last longer anyway.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

Even i would vouch for a 7950 now after the release of 12.11 drivers. It not only offers better framerates than a 660-ti but always gives a better gameplay experience
by allowing post processing filters like MSAA and FXAA without much dip in performance. With a 660-ti you have to take those settings some notches down in
order to achieve playable framerates. Besides, the 192 bit bus of 660-ti takes a performance hit with highest AA settings.

So until nvidia launches some drivers which boosts performance just like 12.11 did, getting 7950 at the same price of a 660-ti is a no brainer.
You will benefit from the 384bit bus and 3gb vram while enabling highest AA settings.


----------

